# Cantaloupe Wine with what???



## JDRAutoworks (Aug 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here has ever made a good batch of cantaloupe wine? I've done a bit of reading on the net and it seems that cantaloupe isn't exactly the ideal wine fruit. Well I just picked some of the ripest melons out of my garden I've ever seen. They all ripened at the same time now I have to many to eat and thought why not try a wine with them.

So I am thinking a cantaloupe mixed with another fruit but can't decide what. I was thinking raisins or plumbs but......

Any suggestions on what to mix with?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## firebob (Aug 5, 2009)

My wife did make 5 gallons of cantaloupe wine about 5 years ago. It wasn’t for us and we tried blending it but we didn’t come up with something that we liked. My mom found it one day and she loves it; it’s not something that I would pull out to drink but it defently improved with age.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 5, 2009)

Melons are harder to ferment in that they go bad very easily. Best to cool ferment these!


----------



## JDRAutoworks (Aug 6, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Melons are harder to ferment in that they go bad very easily. Best to cool ferment these!




Cool ferment meaning what exactly???? I did my watermelon at about 69-73*F in the primary and seemed not to spoil ( have not yet bottled but done a few tasting rounds).

Is there a temp range I should be looking for in the primary or certain SG readings? I am still new at this and happened across some 'spare' melon for another batch. So anyting I can learn is much better than what I know now....LOL.

Let me also add that maintaining 69*F or less will be very, very hard where I live this time of year. As of now I've had the the 'quartered' melon in the freezer for 2 days now. I also do not now how long it will keep in the freezer.

Thanks for any info!
Jerry


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2009)

I woul actual go just a little coller with melon wines like 66* if possible. I have heard so may people including the many seasoned pro Jack Keller say that these are the toughest wines as they spoil easily. I have nevr done these as of yet just because they arent so cheap here.


----------



## JDRAutoworks (Aug 6, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I woul actual go just a little coller with melon wines like 66* if possible. I have heard so may people including the many seasoned pro Jack Keller say that these are the toughest wines as they spoil easily. I have nevr done these as of yet just because they arent so cheap here.



Thanks Wade....

I am currently working on modding a ice chest to run a small pump and recirculate water around my primary to maintain temp. It may be a bit over kill but here with the 110*F temps I think I may benefit from such a contraption. I should be able to regulate the temp here in the summper +/- 2*F from 65-85*F depending on my needs. 

Again thanks for the info,
Jerry


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Jerry
Where are you located? I am in Central America and temp is always a challenge for me. WHat I do is use coolers and water bath and add ice a couple of times a day. My target is 75-78 degrees for most, however, I like to keep my primaries cooler to slow fermentation. It runs >90 or higher here in the summer, but can be nice in the winter 75-80. This seems to be working for me until I can figure out a climate controlled space.


----------



## JDRAutoworks (Aug 7, 2009)

BettyJ said:


> Hi Jerry
> Where are you located? I am in Central America and temp is always a challenge for me. WHat I do is use coolers and water bath and add ice a couple of times a day. My target is 75-78 degrees for most, however, I like to keep my primaries cooler to slow fermentation. It runs >90 or higher here in the summer, but can be nice in the winter 75-80. This seems to be working for me until I can figure out a climate controlled space.



I live in Arizona (USA) and summer temps where I am at can hit 110*F often in the summer and drop to the mid 20's in the winter. I am doing the same as you with the ice and a cooler (Ice Chest) for now. I happened to come across a small 25 GPH 120volt pump and a small evaporator (just like a radiator) that I would like to plumb into my cooler to maintain primary temps.

I am hoping if it works I'll post up some pics and details if someone else is interested. I am going to try to finish it up this weekend. Next will be to find some cheap single strip submersible heating strips for the winter. I'll be dealing with the opposite this winter and will need to warm the primary.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 7, 2009)

WOuld love to see your pics! I am trying to get a very large (used) commercial fridge that I can temp control. It is capable of holding 6 or more 5 gallon containers and hundreds of bottles, so that might be my best bet... 

Has anyone tried this before? Will the airlock be affected in any way?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 7, 2009)

I to have always wanted to do a cantaloupe wine but never have. I have wondered if juicing them with the steam juicer would work or not.


----------

